
Pyweek 4 - Registration Open.  Great coding challenge. - jward
http://pyweek.org/
======
jward
I highly recommend pyweek to anybody interested in coding. It's a one week
long competition where you and a team of unlimited size build a game from
scratch(mostly) in Python. To prevent cheating, or at least make it harder, a
theme is voted on and announced at the beginning.

I'm posting this here because I competitions like this fit well with the
ycombinator theme of getting something working out the door quickly. If you've
never actually tried to produce something complex quickly by burning hard give
this a shot. It is very inspirational to be able to look back at the end and
see what you've done. If you're planning on doing a web startup I'd also
recommend it as a team building activity. The stress is high, the time
limiting, and the competition hectic. You'll find out quickly how well you can
work with people in a crunch. And you will learn a lot both about coding and
the people you work with.

This is the third one that Erik and I will be entering into. It's a lot of fun
and I look forward to seeing some skilled competition coming from here.

------
JMiao
I'm very interested in this. A portion of my background is in game design at
Atari and marketing at EA.

How does team selection work?

~~~
jward
Once you sign up you can create an entry which sets up your team. You just
enter any team member names that happen to sign up there as well. Your entire
team doesn't have to sign up officially.

~~~
JMiao
I'm guessing you have a team set up? Working remotely?

Thanks for the info, btw -- all of this sounds exciting.

